# Fairy goodmuller



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Although he has retired from athletics,Im pretty sure Kriss would test positive now for a "banned substance"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good observation. I'll certainly not be buying one of their products if it has that effect - despite the £50k sweetener.


----------

